# Satisfaction survey. What do you think?



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/03/kindle-fire-satisfaction-survey_n_1252872.html

I'm somewhat surprised the satisfaction level is this low. Then again, I look at what people are dissatisfied about and think "Well, if you'd read up on what you were buying, you'd have known it doesn't have a camera and has a 7" screen."

Personally, I love mine and it does everything I want it to do. I don't have an Ipad, and I don't want one. This does everything I need. About the only thing on my wishlist is the ability to install an alternate keyboard.

I wasn't sure if this survey had been posted. Feel free to delete if it has.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm happy. I read lots ahead of time and feel I knew exactly what I was getting and what I wasn't getting.
I'm learning to use it as a productivity device in addition to it being a fabulous entertainment/media consumption device.
Going overseas in about 3 weeks for a 10 day trip. Not taking the netbook; not taking the laptop. Taking my Fire & my HTC Thunderbolt smartphone. Reason I'm taking both is because my daughter is coming along - so we'll be sharing the devices.

Using TripIt, I've got my entire itinerary downloaded to the Fire; I've got my calendar; I've got my contacts/address book on my smartphone (haven't loaded them on the Fire; don't see a reason to use up space). I've got lots of info synced up through Evernote.
I've got major documents synced up and downloaded through DropBox & have QuickOffice for document manipulation if necessary.

I also got a power-charging source to take along (New Trent iGeek IMP99D 9900mAh External Battery Pack Dual USB ports and Charger) and the 32-Gb Kingston WiDrive for carrying along extra movies. These 2 gadgets were not bought just for the Fire, they extend the use of my smartphone as well. And two of us will get the benefit of the gadgets.

Really looking forward to giving the Fire a real run for it's money.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Reading a lot of the comments, it continues to crack me up when people refer to the kindle fire as "not a full blown tablet" or as an "e-reader with extras". What makes it not a full blown tablet? The fact that it doesn't have a webcam? I own a laptop that doesn't have a webcam, does that mean it isn't a laptop? Of course not. I don't use and likely never will use this thing as an "e-reader" aside from actually using it to show others my book, which is actually just in PDF format. 

The people who are "disappointed" in their purchase are the same ones who don't do any research on what they are buying. If I am spending any amount of actual money on something, much less something of technology, you can bet your bottom dollar that I am going to be researching it. Being disappointed that it doesn't have a webcam is just dumb. You should have known that it didn't have one before you bought it. That is like being mad that your car you just bought isn't a convertible.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

As the article says, the level of satisfaction depends upon the expectations to a great degree.  I used to joke that if my house were on fire, I would have to think whether to grab my husband or my Kindle (no offense dear!).  My keyboard Kindle is still my most prized possession, and I keep her in a fully protective case at all times.  I received a Fire as a recuperation from surgery gift and I have enjoyed playing Mah Jong on it (gorgeous graphics!) and watching old episodes of the Dick Van **** show, etc. while I've been home from work.  But I didn't buy a case for it, and if it feels like an orphan compared to my spoiled little keyboard Kindle, I can't blame it.  It is clearly not the favorite child in this house, as I do all my reading on the keyboard Kindle and I love to read.  

Addendum:  I just reread my post and realized that it was not responsive to the question.  It annoys me when others post unresponsive replies, so I will add that I totally agree that it is hard to understand how someone can buy a device without knowing about it first.  Sounds like I knew more what to expect from the gift I received than most purchasers.  I knew that for me the Fire would be great for games, and not much else, and I am enjoying the games!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my Kindle Keyboard. but I also Love my fire. I knew exactly what I was getting when I got the fire. I even chose the fire over an I pod touch. for me it was all about the games. I do liek the fact it plays movies. but I wanted to have a device that I could take everywhere with me and that I could play my games on it. I also like the fact that it has the nice size screen. the fact that it doesn't have a camera is no big deal for me. I never use a camera on a device. I do use my camera on my phone very seldom. I can't believe people would buy something and not research it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I pre-ordered the Fire, so I've had almost three months to kick the tires, so to speak. I still have a wishlist of stuff that I hope Amazon improves with software upgrades, but the bottom line is that I recently sold my iPad 1 and bought a second Fire (for my wife).

No regrets.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't own a Fire, but I've logged a good amount of hours on a friend's. I enjoyed it, and don't see what customers are complaining about. The Fire is a lot of tablet for $200, but I suspect the issue is people unconsciously comparing it to the iPad (despite the vast price difference) and finding the Fire wanting.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I sure am satisfied ..but only 99 percent satisfied The volume lacks (and not because of the lack of a button) I'm a Senior Citizen and my hearing is not like it was years ago... 

I just deleted my long reply  People who think before they buy are almost a lost breed ...as are people who buy without knowing what the need in a product....

I buy to satisfy my "needs"..not "wants"..

To be honest I do no need nor want a Camera...and I Need a small screen so the device can fit in my pocket... Lack of 3 or 4G ..nah I can always tether the Fire to my smart phone IF I am away from home..and I need to use it.. for some crazy reason...

So bottom line is the fire fits my needs...as well as my wants... 

Bob G.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@sean Patrick fox

Ditto that.  What they really want is an ipad for $200.  I knew what I was getting so I really can't complain too much. I have a few gripes with some apps, but that's not Amazon's fault.  Sometimes I regret not getting an ipad, but I wouldn't get that much use out of it for the price difference.  We have a ASUS netbook that does the stuff that our Fire won't do.  Even with a stylus, I'm not that happy with typing on the Fire keyboard.  I don't mind going to a few websites, but surfing for long periods of time?  No. Magazines, games, weather, news?  Yep. Music, audible books, and streaming?  Sometimes.  Overall?  Okay or C+.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I don't own a Fire, but I've logged a good amount of hours on a friend's. I enjoyed it, and don't see what customers are complaining about. The Fire is a lot of tablet for $200, but I suspect the issue is people unconsciously comparing it to the iPad (despite the vast price difference) and finding the Fire wanting.


Same as I


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

The thing is- some people will find anything to complain about.  It doesn't matter what they knew in advance or whatever, they will still find something to find fault with.

I did a lot of research before buying the Kindle Fire (I bought it on the release date in November!)  and have been extremely satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

teachmath912 said:


> The thing is- some people will find anything to complain about. It doesn't matter what they knew in advance or whatever, they will still find something to find fault with.


Yep, they sure will!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bob327 said:


> I sure am satisfied ..but only 99 percent satisfied The volume lacks (and not because of the lack of a button). I'm a Senior Citizen and my hearing is not like it was years ago...


Same here, Bob. Check out these headphones They're very inexpensive, but they work well for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-EHS60-Stereo-Headset-Microphone/dp/B0049Y2PIS/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_img_3


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

JimC1946, I just looked at the link to the earbuds you posted. I like the price of them... but they won't fit my ears. I have very small ears and have a hard time finding earbuds that fit. I have gone through so many of them... the good thing is my husband and daughter usually get new earbuds quite frequently thanks to me..... I might have found a pair this morning. http://www.amazon.com/SENTRY-HO9MM-Headphones--ear-ear-bud/dp/B00512MJRE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328904123&sr=8-2


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

You might want to look at some jvc headphones.  They go over your ears rather than inside and they are around
$16 at Amazon.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sking139 (Dec 15, 2011)

50% HAPPY... ONE issue is my show-stopper!

Prior to getting my FIRE (for Christmas) I downloaded 25+ FREE Apps (from Kindle Fire Dept on FaceBook) to my PC.  Found several "sideload" procedures in this forum and general Google'g.  NOTHING WORKS!  

Amazon Tech Support says "No sideloading" yet this forum, Kindle Fire Dept blogger and several Google sites say Amazon does NOT prevent (general Android) App sideloading.  Kicker is... these Apps are AMAZON STORE apps... which could be downloaded direct from Amazon store... but are no longer free.

So... until I can find a sideload process which works... I'm UNSATISFIED with the Fire... and I've given it to my wife to read ebooks!  With a working process; I'll buy a 2nd Fire for me... 

UNhappy Camper here!
Steve


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sking139 said:


> 50% HAPPY... ONE issue is my show-stopper!
> 
> Prior to getting my FIRE (for Christmas) I downloaded 25+ FREE Apps (from Kindle Fire Dept on FaceBook) to my PC. Found several "sideload" procedures in this forum and general Google'g. NOTHING WORKS!
> 
> ...


Side loading is a fairly simple straight forward process. It is possible to do it. As you say, you've seen a number of write ups on how to do it.

Perhaps if you tell us a little more about what issues you are having we can provide some help.

How are you approaching it, any error messages, what happens?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What have you tried, Steve?  You do need to set the Fire to accept apps from 'unknown sources'.  That's under the settings gear.  Tap 'more' and 'device'.  An option near the bottom is to allow (or not) apps from elsewhere then Amazon.

Mind you, I've never seen the need. . . .and I don't understand why, if you already own the app it's not available to your Fire -- I bought many before I got my Fire too as I already had an android device and all of them are available to my Kindle. . . I just have to decide to install them.

BUT. . . .lots of folks here HAVE successfully installed apps from other android app vendors. . . so I'm confident it can be done.


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my fire, I wasn't looking to buy one, so wasn't "expecting" anything when I got it as a gift. It does everything I need it to do. E-books, E-mail, music,web, movies, games, apps...what more do you need? Granted, a volume button on the side *would* be nice lol  My husband bought an Ipad shortly after they came out. Thought it was the coolest thing, played with it and showed it to people for the first week or so, went app crazy, then started letting the kids play with it, then it just sat there. Sold it 2 months after buying it.  My Kindle fire has already outlasted that!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

In this past week, I've had the opportunity to try out my Fire as a fully functional 'tablet'.
I managed to both 'download' documents I needed for 2 business meetings (in case I didn't have a WiFi connection available) and then, because I did have a WiFi connection, to pull down additional documents.
I tried to think it all out beforehand, because these were 'test' situations for me.
I'm VERY PLEASED with the results.
I went to both meetings without anything printed in 'hard copy' and not only 'managed' just fine, but I was able to access everything I needed. In the future if I expect to not have WiFi access I'll either activate my cell carrier's hotspot feature with my smartphone, or make sure I load up everything I might possible need to my Kingston Wi-Drive (32Gb) [can't get the linkmaker to work: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00576APEI/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details]


----------



## sking139 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey again... I was only commenting on "satisfaction" so didn't include detail... but thanks to interest from Tip10 and Ann in Arlington... here's a "short story":

Pre-Christmas, I downloaded "Kindle Fire Dept" freebies to my PC cause I didn't have Fire yet (Christmas present).  Once I got Fire... downloaded (Amazon Store) ES File Manager, connected Fire-to-PC (with cable), WinXP recognized Kindle and dropped several Apps on Fire.  Used File Manager to locate (various) APPs (now on Fire), tapped icon, install process started, and then things went south.

Got a REPLACE APPLICATION pop-up.  Went on to say "This is a system application... blah blah" with INSTALL or CANCEL options.  INSTALL shows a "% done speedometer", clears to APPLICATION INSTALLED and next screen in the AMAZON APP STORE... went back and NO app installed.

Notes:
1. ALL apps were FREE downloads, via Facebook Fire Dept FROM AMAZON STORE... 
2. Didn't/don't want to root Fire
3. Tried Easy Installer yesterday... same thing

Rats... wasn't as short as I hoped... sorry people!
Steve


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have your Fire tied to the same account that you used to download the apps, they should be in your cloud. 

You should be able to select apps on hour Fire, then Cloud and see them. Then you can download them to hour Fire. 

If they were downloaded using a different account, you may not be able to install them on your Fire, since they now cost money, and were purchased by another account. Someone else may be able to answer that part though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I got the Usa today app. via my Pc.  It didn't auto load onto the Fire, but I found it in the Cloud. fwiw.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

